# [ARCHIVED] Negative Canthal Tilt explained [SCIENTIFIC]



## Andromeda88 (Oct 5, 2019)

UPDATE:
Negative Canthal Tilt has nothing to do with Negative Orbitals.
It only happens when the cheekbones are low (thanks to @Magnus)
------


Negative Canthal Tilt is caused by Negative Orbital Vector.

This is what a negative orbital Vector is:













When the problem is more than slight, the offending cause is typically poor formation (or sometimes absorption) of bone associated with poor forward projection of the orbital rim ("negative vector") and/or cheek bones ("malar hypoplasia") allowing a normal complement of soft tissue (skin, muscle, fat) to slide downward secondarily from lack of support. Soft tissue shortage itself is seldom the main cause of depressions over the bone.


Anatomic basis for
suborbital volume deficiency



Bone Formation
Poor Normal


Despite easy availability, some of the methods commonly offered are unable to address anything more than very slight suborbital volume shortage, even when it is much less than shown in the photos above.




The plastic surgery results are mediocre, because they only go on the SOFT TISSUE, not on the bone.






The only thing that can help is: mewing.


Put the tongue on the roof of the mouth until you die:


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 5, 2019)

I just need fat under my eyes and the cantho. Easy fix


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 5, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> The only thing that can help is: mewing.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 5, 2019)

[SCIENTIFIC]


Andromeda88 said:


> The only thing that can help is: mewing.


----------



## Dutcher (Oct 5, 2019)

I am not going to post some low effort post making fun of Mew












Just mew bro


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 5, 2019)

*that last photo is nightmare inducing *


----------



## spark (Oct 5, 2019)

MEWING lol


----------



## fOreVER (Oct 5, 2019)

Just go to dr taban and tell him to give me a better eye area for my face. End of story just moneymaxx and stfu


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Oct 5, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> UPDATE:
> Negative Canthal Tilt has nothing to do with Negative Orbitals.
> It only happens when the cheekbones are low (thanks to @Magnus)
> ------
> ...


Inject hgh at your eye edges


----------



## I'mme (Oct 5, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> UPDATE:
> Negative Canthal Tilt has nothing to do with Negative Orbitals.
> It only happens when the cheekbones are low (thanks to @Magnus)
> ------
> ...


If not completely fixing it, I think upping the CHEEKBONE either by getting infaorbital Malar zygomatic implants or thru HA paste will surely improve it.


----------



## DianabolDownie (Oct 5, 2019)

Bro, just slam your face on a desk a couple thousand times, bone-smashing fixes everything.


----------



## KKK (Oct 5, 2019)

N


Andromeda88 said:


> UPDATE:
> Negative Canthal Tilt has nothing to do with Negative Orbitals.
> It only happens when the cheekbones are low (thanks to @Magnus)
> ------
> ...


Nicee try mewing is a meme.


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 5, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I just need fat under my eyes and the cantho. Easy fix


the only thing i need is something for my under-eye too, but fat grafting is temporary and infra-orbitals are scary


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 5, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> the only thing i need is something for my under-eye too, but fat grafting is temporary and infra-orbitals are scary


fat graftling is not temporary


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 5, 2019)

streege said:


> fat graftling is not temporary


it lasts for 2-3 years


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 5, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> it lasts for 2-3 years


 nah bro


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 5, 2019)

streege said:


> nah bro





how long do under-eye fat grafts last - Google-Suche



i dont want to read the articles but the titles say they last a few years


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 5, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> how long do under-eye fat grafts last - Google-Suche
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to read the articles but the titles say they last a few years


i've read that it Can last forever... shit


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 5, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> the only thing i need is something for my under-eye too, but fat grafting is temporary and infra-orbitals are scary


fat graphing lasts much longer than fillers. about 70% of the transferred fat stays in the area it’s placed in.


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 5, 2019)

streege said:


> i've read that it Can last forever... shit


i hope it does, im gonna sleep max for my under-eye black eyes to go away. its been a year since ive a full nights rest undisturbed i hope todays the day itll happen. i didnt have mine so bad until 5 months ago, and they were barely there a year ago


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> fat graphing lasts much longer than fillers. about 70% of the transferred fat stays in the area it’s placed in.


for how long


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 5, 2019)

for u guys that understand about eyes, whats the thing with mine ?? is it its height that is too tall? do i have this NCT?? idk


----------



## I'mme (Oct 5, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> fat graphing lasts much longer than fillers. about 70% of the transferred fat stays in the area it’s placed in.


Can fat grafting be done in the upper eye area?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 5, 2019)

I'mme said:


> Can fat grafting be done in the upper eye area?


yeah


----------

